
Tech billionaires are plotting sweeping, secret plans to boost Joe Biden - tech-historian
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/5/27/21271157/tech-billionaires-joe-biden-reid-hoffman-laurene-powell-jobs-dustin-moskovitz-eric-schmidt
======
corty
Maybe stupid question from an outsider: Does Biden really look like a bumbling
old man, seen from the US? Is that just the Internet propaganda bubble? And if
so, could he ever stand a chance? Is Trump so bad that this doesn't matter and
he might be elected anyways?

Sorry if this looks like flamebait, politics is a problematic topic to talk
about, especially if all one hears is internet rumours.

~~~
aspenmayer
Joe Biden, in an interview with Charlamagne Tha God, "If you have a problem
figuring out whether you’re for me or Trump, then you ain’t black.”[1]

That's frighteningly out of touch. Compared to Bernie Sanders hanging out with
Killer Mike[2], Biden looks like he is a guy who wants to help, but can't
speak effectively. He alienates as many people as he resonates with.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhcgmwj3NAc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhcgmwj3NAc)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCnrQZbqIQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCnrQZbqIQU)

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
It's a dumb, racist thing to say - but it's practically the logical conclusion
of a lot of the rhetoric that's passed around on the left (even far-left). If
Trump is Hitler/a white supremacist/etc., it'd be insane to even express
hesitance about voting for Biden.

~~~
avmich
> It's a dumb, racist thing to say

Really? His statement is logically (practically) equivalent to "all blacks
have problem with Trump". How is that racist?

~~~
bleah1000
That statements assumes that all black people have a problem with Trump, which
is definitely not true. So what about the black people that support Trump, are
they stupid, are they bad people? It also implies all black people are the
same, which is also patently false, and seems pretty racist. We don't
generally like someone judging people based on an immutable characteristic
like their skin color, and Biden is doing that.

Now you could make the argument that is was supposed to be a joke, but then it
comes off as offensive and maybe not that racist. Just the casual racism of an
old person who grew up in a different era. It certainly doesn't provide much
confidence in him as president though.

~~~
avmich
Just don't read "all" as a logical operator. I believe the vast majority of
blacks had their problems increased with Trump, so the Biden's "all" can be
easily understood. In case somebody's words can be ambiguous we assume the
variant which makes sense is valid, right?

------
sunstone
I can just imagine Peter Thiel leading the parade on this.

